# Luulla?



## Genny (Feb 7, 2012)

I just learned of Luulla today.  I'm wondering if anyone here has a shop there?
If you do, how do you like it? Is it easy to set up? Are people getting sales on there?

Any info is appreciated


----------



## carebear (Feb 7, 2012)

looks just like etsy


----------



## osoapworks (Feb 9, 2012)

*lulla shop*

Hello 

I have a shop there. The site is new and I heard about them on facebook.

Since they are new many features are not ready yet because they are still in beta mode.  It reminds me allot of how Etsy used to look.

It was super easy to set up my shop too.  So far no sales yet however I have other sites too.  Hope this helps.

luulla.com/store/osoapworks


----------

